# Another frustrating trip



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

​
October 28th.I finally decided to take my boat for another trip. Looked like the last nice day for this week. I left home around11:50 and drove straight to the ramp. I got the boat in the river at 12:35 and headed up river to get fresh bait. On my second cast I had a loaded net with gizzard shad.
I saw a friend of mine also loading up his winter supply of shad for his guide business. We talked a few minutes then I headed down river. I marked fish at the fist spot so I dropped my anchor. I put out 3 deadlines with fresh Shad and 1 bobber rig a thawed skipjack head. There was a slight breeze, very over cast, water tempt61 degrees and clear, I stayed at that spot for around 40 minutes. No action so I pulled the anchor and headed to check out the Ohio side. The fish finder did not mark any fish so I went back to the Ky. side
At 14:25 I marked fish in a 40 foot deep hole, so I gave it a shot. Same results fish are there but they did not bite! I then headed farther up river to another hole I knew about. I did not mark fish but decided to give it a try. This time I used chicken liver, cherry seasoned chicken breast, shad, and skipjack for bait.
15:30 I called it a day and headed back to the ramp. Once agin it I was a chore getting the boat onto the trailer bit not as bad as the last trip. Heavy rain is coming for the next day and a half so the river is going up and the current will a lot stronger next week. The big problem will be the ramps are going to be pulling their docks stating November 1st. So I am not sure if I will get the boat in the water in November. The fishing gods have me under a curse for a year and a half now! Needless to say it has been a very depressing season so far for me. I did get out of the house for some fresh air. I did give it a try anyway.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...tripbooks&field-keywords=rod+bending+catfish>​


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

At least you were out there fishing. Could be worse.


----------



## Tom Thumb (Nov 2, 2020)

nlcatfish said:


> ​
> October 28th.I finally decided to take my boat for another trip. Looked like the last nice day for this week. I left home around11:50 and drove straight to the ramp. I got the boat in the river at 12:35 and headed up river to get fresh bait. On my second cast I had a loaded net with gizzard shad.
> I saw a friend of mine also loading up his winter supply of shad for his guide business. We talked a few minutes then I headed down river. I marked fish at the fist spot so I dropped my anchor. I put out 3 deadlines with fresh Shad and 1 bobber rig a thawed skipjack head. There was a slight breeze, very over cast, water tempt61 degrees and clear, I stayed at that spot for around 40 minutes. No action so I pulled the anchor and headed to check out the Ohio side. The fish finder did not mark any fish so I went back to the Ky. side
> At 14:25 I marked fish in a 40 foot deep hole, so I gave it a shot. Same results fish are there but they did not bite! I then headed farther up river to another hole I knew about. I did not mark fish but decided to give it a try. This time I used chicken liver, cherry seasoned chicken breast, shad, and skipjack for bait.
> ...


 I was bank fishing around the same time by the dam. Waters pretty high and muddy.


----------



## 23rd century (Dec 28, 2011)

I have tried 2 different days out of constance 3 cats around 25" but plenty of shad by dry creek. all around 3 - 4"


----------

